# [WR] Tim Wong FMC 19 moves



## supercavitation (Oct 11, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1165&cat=15&rnd=1


----------



## AndersB (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow! Oldest standing world record is now pyraminx single .


----------



## Riley (Oct 11, 2015)

It's true. 

Scramble: R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B R' D2 B' D F D L B2 D' U2
Inverse: U2 D B2 L' D' F' D' B D2 R B' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R2
F2L-1(i): R2 F L2 B' R' F2 B L B2 (9/9)
LL(i): R D' F D2 F' L' D R' D' L (10/19)


----------



## imvelox (Oct 11, 2015)

Cool, finally sub god's number!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 11, 2015)

woah he's better than god


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 11, 2015)

Wat gj  subgod


----------



## JamesDanko (Oct 11, 2015)

Sub-god


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 11, 2015)

Congratulations Tim.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 11, 2015)

AndersB said:


> Wow! Oldest standing world record is now pyraminx single .


ok brb


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 11, 2015)

That last layer blows my mind


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woah he's better than god



God would have gotten 18 on the scramble, Up your game Tim.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 11, 2015)

Optimal is 18 (I think), so only suboptimal by one move o_o. GJ!

PS. Is there anyone maintaining a list of optimal movecounts for <=20 move official FMC solutions? Seems like it would be interesting.


----------



## pokekrom (Oct 11, 2015)

I've just inverted scramble and inverted


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sub god???????!!!!!!!! OMG HE IS BETTR THN GODD


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 11, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Sub god???????!!!!!!!! OMG HE IS BETTR THN GODD



Umm no


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2015)

Congratulations.

Is there a video?


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2015)

Woah. Congratulations!


----------



## Cale S (Oct 11, 2015)

It's now possible (although insanely unlikely) to get a scramble that is literally impossible to get WR single on.



Tim Major (3 months ago) said:


> Really not looking forward to a sub 20 FMC WR.


lol


----------



## cashis (Oct 11, 2015)

Sub god


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 11, 2015)

LOLOL this guy wasn't even sub40 at home for Nationals.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 11, 2015)

sub-god.....


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 11, 2015)

Whoa, this is insane. FMC WR actually has a limit (13 is the best possible, right), so it's also kind of depressing...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow, what a crazy solution. Super GJ on breaking the world record.


----------



## Joey VOV (Oct 11, 2015)

That F2L-1 was easy, but I still would probably not have seen it because of it being somewhat indirect. The skeleton's finish was awesome though, and the insertion was insane. congrats!


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice Job! I need to up my game for FMC


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah, about 99.999999999% of scrambles can be done sub20  

Vgj congrats! My 20 was also optimal 18, so gj.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 12, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Yeah, about 99.999999999% of scrambles can be done sub20
> 
> Vgj congrats! My 20 was also optimal 18, so gj.



i think this is optimal 17


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 12, 2015)

everyone posting "sub-god" made me laugh my head off XD
TIM WONG IS GOD !!!1!!!!!111!!!eleven


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 12, 2015)

Tim Wong's future conversations:
Tim: "Yeah, I'm sub-20 on 3x3..."
Other person: "Nice, I'm sub-25--"
Tim: "FMC."
Other person:


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 12, 2015)

Saying he's sub God is like saying you are sub Feliks with a 14.99, because Feliks' worst official solve is 15.00 (I think). Not that it matters lol. 

Gj Tim


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 12, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Saying he's sub God is like saying you are sub Feliks with a 14.99, because Feliks' worst official solve is 15.00 (I think). Not that it matters lol.
> 
> Gj Tim



lol I said first it as a joke knowing the solution probably wasnt optimal.

edit: sub feliks is possible: sub god isnt.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 12, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> everyone posting "sub-god" made me laugh my head off XD
> TIM WONG IS GOD !!!1!!!!!111!!!eleven



Wongianity. I would convert! Proof is his 19 WR xD
GJ TIM!!!!!


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 12, 2015)

lol, now someone break Pyra single and I'll be impressed
jk, gj Tim. Finally sub-
You thought I was going to say sub-god? lolno. Finally sub-Tomoaki.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 12, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> lol, now someone break Pyra single and I'll be impressed
> jk, gj Tim. Finally sub-
> You thought I was going to say sub-god? lolno. Finally sub-Tomoaki.



 lol

Srsly though stop calling me and Tomoaki "God."


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 12, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Saying he's sub God is like saying you are sub Feliks with a 14.99, because Feliks' worst official solve is 15.00 (I think). Not that it matters lol.
> 
> Gj Tim



Faz has an official sup-20.


----------



## Andy Denney (Oct 12, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Saying he's sub God is like saying you are sub Feliks with a 14.99, because Feliks' worst official solve is 15.00 (I think). Not that it matters lol.
> 
> Gj Tim



I guess this means that pyraminx single needs to be broken now.


----------



## zhangcy (Oct 12, 2015)

Riley said:


> It's true.
> 
> Scramble: R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B R' D2 B' D F D L B2 D' U2
> Inverse: U2 D B2 L' D' F' D' B D2 R B' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R2
> ...



Scramble ：R2 B' U2 L2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 B R' D2 B' D F D L B2 D' U2 ？


----------



## molarmanful (Oct 12, 2015)

Someone's life-hacking.

Good job!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 12, 2015)

Wat  gj Tim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Berd (Oct 12, 2015)

Gj Tim!


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2015)

Holy moly that's ridiculous!


----------



## starcuber (Oct 12, 2015)

Sub god ? holy buckets


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 12, 2015)

I've got a feeling that this record will last long/forever


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Oct 12, 2015)

All right, who volunteers to beat pyra single?


----------



## Sajwo (Oct 12, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> I've got a feeling that this record will last long/forever



I think that the very last world record in FMC will be 18 moves. But yeah, it will probably stay for a few years.


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 12, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> I think that the very last world record in FMC will be 18 moves. But yeah, it will probably stay for a few years.



It is (unlikely) possible to be broken at FMC USA though.


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 12, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> All right, who volunteers to beat pyra single?



_Sigh_ if I have to...


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 13, 2015)

Riley said:


> It's true.
> 
> Scramble: R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B R' D2 B' D F D L B2 D' U2
> Inverse: U2 D B2 L' D' F' D' B D2 R B' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R2
> ...



Wow, the blockbuilding is not obvious and very lucky ending!
congratulations!


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 13, 2015)

ardi4nto said:


> Wow, the blockbuilding is not obvious and very lucky ending!
> congratulations!



Blockbuilding up to f2l-1 seems quite simple and linear to me. But the solve after that was awesome to! I never would have seen that. Learned a couple of tricks from that ending as well
 very gj


----------



## G2013 (Oct 13, 2015)

NOWAY. A day before my birthday!!! :O

This is amazing. Sub god???????? amazing. CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEW WR HOLDER TIM WONG!!!!!

Also, wtflastlayer??? How did he see that? >.<


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 13, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Also, wtflastlayer??? How did he see that? >.<



By doing the One True FMCFOP secret technique - Dose All The Things  The OG FMCFOPper Vincent Sheu has enlightened me on this process, as well, although I'm a terrible disciple and don't know how to use it correctly.


----------



## Tim Wong (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone 

Regarding the LL, If I don't see something obvious right away, I usually keep spamming random triggers (such as R U R' or R U' R') from all angles until something gets built. That's how I found out that the first 2 moves created a pair, and the 3rd one made a block so I continued to improvise from there. I didn't even try the niklas at the end during the attempt. I just went for 3 corners and then found the insertion for that which I later found out was just niklas. In other words, I ended up using complete cfop even when I didn't try to


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 13, 2015)

Tim Wong said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Regarding the LL, If I don't see something obvious right away, I usually keep spamming random triggers (such as R U R' or R U' R') from all angles until something gets built. That's how I found out that the first 2 moves created a pair, and the 3rd one made a block so I continued to improvise from there. I didn't even try the niklas at the end during the attempt. I just went for 3 corners and then found the insertion for that which I later found out was just niklas. In other words, I ended up using complete cfop even when I didn't try to



cool!

Woah I just realized that all you need is a feet mean and you have platinum in the all wca events club!


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 13, 2015)

Tim Wong said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Regarding the LL, If I don't see something obvious right away, I usually keep spamming random triggers (such as R U R' or R U' R') from all angles until something gets built. That's how I found out that the first 2 moves created a pair, and the 3rd one made a block so I continued to improvise from there. I didn't even try the niklas at the end during the attempt. I just went for 3 corners and then found the insertion for that which I later found out was just niklas. In other words, I ended up using complete cfop even when I didn't try to



The unseen cfop is the deadliest


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 13, 2015)

Tim Wong said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Regarding the LL, If I don't see something obvious right away, I usually keep spamming random triggers (such as R U R' or R U' R') from all angles until something gets built. That's how I found out that the first 2 moves created a pair, and the 3rd one made a block so I continued to improvise from there. I didn't even try the niklas at the end during the attempt. I just went for 3 corners and then found the insertion for that which I later found out was just niklas. In other words, I ended up using complete cfop even when I didn't try to



Yeah, when I tried this the first time, I saw it as 17 to 3C and missed the Niklas too


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 14, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> I've got a feeling that this record will last long/forever



Forever is a very long time.
Edit: Converted to Wongianity


----------



## 1w3playZ (Oct 14, 2015)

Wait,

Tim Wong is god.

Congrats though. Sub god is quite impressive.


----------



## illius (Oct 14, 2015)

1w3playZ said:


> Wait,
> 
> Tim Wong is god.
> 
> Congrats though. Sub god is quite impressive.



Your signature sums up this WR!


----------



## RhysC (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice one Tim, goodbye Rami


----------



## TDM (Oct 14, 2015)

RhysC said:


> Nice one Tim, goodbye Rami



What about Tomoaki?


----------



## G2013 (Oct 15, 2015)

Why is this record not listed? :S

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WONG02


----------



## Memphis3000 (Oct 15, 2015)

GFG! I didn't think it would get sub god for a couple years! Someone has to get a sub god mean now!


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 15, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Why is this record not listed? :S
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WONG02



The organizer's been pretty busy this week, so he hasn't found a good time to properly score-check the results. We're waiting for all the results to be verified before we submit them to the WCA.


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Why is this record not listed? :S
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WONG02



Because the results of the competition aren't in the database yet?


----------



## iwinoky (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats, Tim!

Tim's new favorite song is by Paul Hardcastle (let the googling commence).

I'm prepared with songs by Skid Row and Janis Ian for the next two times the FMC WR is broken...


----------



## G2013 (Oct 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> Because the results of the competition aren't in the database yet?



But this was like 3 days ago... nevermind


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 15, 2015)

G2013 said:


> But this was like 3 days ago... nevermind



Some comps take over a week for results to be up.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 15, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> All right, who volunteers to beat pyra single?



OOOhhh Ohhh ooohhhhohohoh meee me me me I'll do it!


----------



## DELToS (Oct 15, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> OOOhhh Ohhh ooohhhhohohoh meee me me me I'll do it!



On Pyra I average 15-20 seconds, could I do it?


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 15, 2015)

sub god means below god


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 15, 2015)

DELToS said:


> On Pyra I average 15-20 seconds, could I do it?



no meh pls


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 15, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> no meh pls



I could see you with Pyra WR single tbh
But I kind of really want it too
avging about 7 right now


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 15, 2015)

Cale S said:


> It's now possible (although insanely unlikely) to get a scramble that is literally impossible to get WR single on.
> 
> lol



Then again, that's true for a lot of events already. Sq1, clock, skewb, pyra, 2x2, 3x3, bld etc. Since 20 move optimal is rarer than I thought, it's not a huge deal


----------



## nalralz (Oct 15, 2015)

The heck?


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 15, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I could see you with Pyra WR single tbh
> But I kind of really want it too
> avging about 7 right now



I'll take the burden from you.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 17, 2015)

Congratz Tim!
Easy FL minus corner
Clever continuation with next 3 moves


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 17, 2015)

If I remember correctly, 16 moves is the most common optimal solution. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 17, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> If I remember correctly, 16 moves is the most common optimal solution. Correct me if I'm wrong.


18 is the most common at about 67%. 17 has a ~28% chance, then 19 at ~3.5%, and 16 at ~2.5%

http://www.cube20.org/


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 17, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 18 is the most common at about 67%. 17 has a ~28% chance, then 19 at ~3.5%, and 16 at ~2.5%
> 
> http://www.cube20.org/



Aha, 18 was my next guess. I looked at that site back about 2 years ago, but I couldn't exactly remember what was what.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Oct 18, 2015)

illius said:


> Your signature sums up this WR!



True, true. But I haven't updated that thing in ages...


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm struggling to follow the solution given up thread. Is there something obvious I might be missing? I know nothing about FMC.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 21, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> I'm struggling to follow the solution given up thread. Is there something obvious I might be missing? I know nothing about FMC.



inverse the scramble and the solution


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 21, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> inverse the scramble and the solution



I'll try that. Thanks


----------



## Tom606060 (Dec 20, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> The unseen cfop is the deadliest



As a Zed main, that was the best post ever.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 20, 2015)

While this is bumped, check out this quite similar finish I had in an FMC solve today.

() = done on inverse
U L2 U' F' R' B2 //2x2x2 (6/6)
L2 F2 U' F2 //Pseudo 2x2x3 (4/10)
(U2 F2 L F L2 U') //F2L-1 (6/16)
L' B L' D L2 D' L B2 L F L' B L F' //LS+LL (14/30) <- (Tim Wong'd the last pair and had the inverse of the same 3-cycle, this was the optimal insertion)


----------



## sigalig (May 30, 2016)

Tim Major said:


> Then again, that's true for a lot of events already. Sq1, clock, skewb, pyra, 2x2, 3x3, bld etc. Since 20 move optimal is rarer than I thought, it's not a huge deal



I think you missed the point of Cale S.'s comment. FMC is the only event where you can get a scramble that has a strictly defined barrier for how well you can do with it. This isn't the case for any other event. i.e. If you get a scramble for FMC with a 20 move optimal solution, you can't beat Tim's WR. On the other hand, you could get a 2x2 scramble with a 4 move optimal solution, but theres no strict limit for how fast those four moves can be executed.


----------

